# Things to do at Midwest Furfest?



## CozyJuniper (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey all! I'm new to forums(but not the fandom!), so excuse me if I made this post in the wrong area, or have misunderstood something. Please inform me of how to take this post down if I have done something wrong. Thanks in advance for understanding.

So, as the title asks, what are some things you can do at Midwest Furfest? I've already seen a few things from the official site, but I was wondering if there's anything else, specifically for younger attendees. I am quite young myself, which is why I am asking.

Another question: What's the general age group for Furry convention attendees? Do younger Furries (15 and under) often attend?  I'd find interacting with people closer to my age much more comfortable if I do end up attending, so that is why I ask.

Thanks, again, in advance for anyone who replies, it's highly appreciated. <3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 21, 2019)

Events schedule will be posted to the Con site!

Most furries seem to be in the early to mid 20's age group!

Younger furries do attend, but usually need a parent or guardian to accompany them!

Cons tend to have a 1st fur con panel, that'll have younger furs attending!

Maybe just avoid room parties without a friend with you, or until you're older!


----------

